# Progesterone levels



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Ruth,

i have just got back from my GP having had my day 25 blood test for progesterone. The results were there from the day 22 test - Progesterone level of 3.

I understand it should be over 30 !!! - could there be any reason for this other than i didnt ovulate?

Feel like we have fallen at the first fench already

Lucy Lou xxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Lucy
It depends when you think you ovulated.  Progesterone needs to be checked 7 days after ovulation so you had your test done on day 22 which means you should of ovulated on day 15 - is this what you think you did??

I waa told to have my levels checked on days 21, 28 and 35.    Wait and see what the levels are for day 25 and this should tell you more.  Are you on any drugs etc?


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks Alex,

I'm not on any medication yet, was due to start IUI end of this month once all these teste were complete. I have had day 25 tests today and then next week day 2-6.

It just seemed very low, all the charts i've see say between 30-120 for days 15-28??

Lucy


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Anything over 30 means you have def ovulated but if your levels are just under it could mean the dates are just out a little.

My levels were v low b4 clomid 0.9 and 0.4 so def did not ovulate.  Not all women ovulate every single month.  When you are born you have approx 300 - 400 good eggs so if you start you periods at age 10 and release an egg every month for 20 years then thats 120 eggs gone already.  From what i have read you dont ovulate every month and this is quite normal.
See what these next results are like and then speak with your doctor again.


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Alex,

Thanks so much for taking the time to reply, if Ruth is reading this i'd love her thoughts as well!

Just got the results of day 25 progesteone level and it was 22. The Nurse at the surgery seemed to think it was fine, but i think you said it should have been over 30.

Anyway it must show something is happening to go from 3 to 22 in 3 days!!?? I am sure i ovulate on day 17 or 18 if that explains anything.

Am most confused but maybe feeling a little happier?! 

Lucy Lou x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Those levels are certainly a lot better, if you ov on day 17 then the best test results would of been on day 24 or a day later if ov on day 18.


----------



## Mel1978 (Sep 2, 2004)

I got a 3.5 progesterone level and my doctor was an asshole and said I might be perimenopausal, which was a load of ****!

Got me worked up into a lather for nothing.. turns out I just hadn't ovulated that month. NO EWCM no twinge on one side.. no change in my cervix or temp.. but when your TTC you hope every single month... I remember.

I'm 8w 4d pregnant now and it all seems like a phase that has thankfully passed - but I remember it well.

I would count how many days after the test date you bleed and if it is more than 7 days then the test is invalid. Like one of the other ladies said.. we don't ovulate every month.. so it doesn't necessarily mean you NEVER do. I startee asking questions about clomid etc.. and my doctor just said I didn't need it. I was angry at the time, thinking he was being dismissive.. but you know what.. after so many disappointments.. We decided to just enjoy having sex and I started eating more natural foods [no pesticide beggies/fruit etc] and cut out diet products and caffeine. We both stopped eating chicken unless it was chemical free and Voila!!! 
we got pregnant.

Good luck.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Lucy Lou, great second level! Shows that the first was definately too early. The second shows that this one was taken either a day early or a day late of the ideal time but shows you did ovulate and have a good levle of progesterone in you.

Ruth


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Ruth, Mel & Alex,

Thank you so much for putting my mind at rest!

I'm new to all this and as you can imagine i was in a bit of a panic!

Off to see the consultant at the end of feb and all being well will be joining the IUI girls very soon

Love to you all

Lucy Lou x


----------

